# a man asked eckhart tolle



## Garden Knowm (Aug 30, 2007)

Dear Eckhart

Question: 
If everyone could connect with that state of awareness, would there be a change in global consciousness at a planetary level? How would that new world be like? How do you imagine that new era, as a new human evolution?
.
Answer:
It would transform the world. It is the next step in human evolution, or one can even say the coming into existence of a new species. I dont imagine what the new earth would look like, but Im sure it would seem to us almost like a different planet. Even science and technology may no longer exist, replaced by a simpler, more direct way of manifesting material forms through the mind. Of course, we would not need as many things as we do now


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

what do we really NEED?


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 30, 2007)

i need some mcnuggets and a shake,,, yall want anything?


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 9, 2007)

have you read 'a new earth?' 

Adyashanti and Richard Land are also very good talkers. similar to Eckhart. you should get into them.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> have you read 'a new earth?'
> 
> Adyashanti and Richard Land are also very good talkers. similar to Eckhart. you should get into them.



thanks for the suggestions.. I will check them out FOR SURE


I have listened to the NEW EARTH on CD about 10-15 times 

lovr


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh cool, i listen to his cd's instead of reading. i've also got a few dvd's. where i live, there is a eckhart tolle group, where you go and watch like 50mins of a dvd then have a cup of tea and go home

i've found it's not a good idea to talk to other people about it because they say things like "sounds like brain washing to me" and they seem to think it's all nonsence, doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> "sounds like brain washing to me"


he's talking in circles

he makes no sense

he's not saying anything

his voice is weird..


blah blah blha... LOL i have heard it all... let that be a sign to you.. people who can't HEAR tolle, can't listen.. because the VOICE in their own head is so busy analysing, interpreting, and trying to GET the point...

it is funny and sad at the same time...


There is nothing to say about tolle.. excecpt.. WOW....

IN the Tao Te Ching..... Lao Tsu says - 

Your staring at my hand, while I am pointing at the moon...

Itis the same people who can't hear AL Gores message about global warming because they are to focused on the messenger....


Or you have see those movies where the persons tries to save th gold from falling off the side of the cliff.. instead of saving themselves.. and then they die.... 

or a dog that chaes its tale... 

iloveyou


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 9, 2007)

true, i really like that quote.


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 9, 2007)

it's great that there are people that are aware. my dad introduced me to the teachings. i don't think i'll ever look back.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> it's great that there are people that are aware. my dad introduced me to the teachings. i don't think i'll ever look back.


sounds like yo have a great dad.... you should check out

vipassana


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 10, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> you should check out
> 
> vipassana


yeah, my dad went on a 10 day vipassana course, where you just meditate all day. i hope to go on one soon. will be quite testing though i think


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 10, 2007)

your dad just keeps getting cooler!!!


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> your dad just keeps getting cooler!!!


haha, yeah he's pretty against smoking weed though but each to his own. this vapessina thing was with other people but you aren't allowed to talk to them. you go for walks in the bush then meditate concentrating on the space between your nose and your upper lip. 

lot's of people get really stressed out during the first 2 or 3 days because its such a rapid change from the hustle n bustle of life. but if they chose not to throw in the towel and go home, the experience becomes unreal.. for some


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 11, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> haha, yeah he's pretty against smoking weed


very normal.. IMAGINE if you had a KID.. that would be your prize possesion.. you would want it to be.. fast, smart, strong, healthy, brilliant, happy, NO SCRATCHES... lol...

imagine if you got a brand new ferrari.. or a puppy... you would want thebest for it.. wash it everyday.. take it for drives/walks... chnage its oil on time.. feed it the best food money can buy...

well multiply that X's 10 million... that's how much your dad cherishes YOU!!

iloveyou


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> very normal.. IMAGINE if you had a KID.. that would be your prize possesion.. you would want it to be.. fast, smart, strong, healthy, brilliant, happy, NO SCRATCHES... lol...
> 
> imagine if you got a brand new ferrari.. or a puppy... you would want thebest for it.. wash it everyday.. take it for drives/walks... chnage its oil on time.. feed it the best food money can buy...
> 
> ...


true, never thought of it like that.


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 18, 2007)

GK. Do you find it difficult to live in awareness in daily life? As in, is there a strong conflict between your ego and your desire to be your true self (present, still etc)

Although, it is best not to think of living in this way as a future goal, because it is NOW, i think i have a long way to go until the mental noise subsides enough for me to be content. Are you the same?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a practice... I would not use the word difficult.. i would say... umm... fooking IMPOSSIBLE!!! LOL... no just joking.... ahahah

i practice vigilantly...

Getting along with your parents and treating them with the utmost respect is a great practice... a great GAGE to see how you are DOING.. lol.. having a girlfriend or intimate relationship is another great gage... letting people be free and accepting them... NOT judging them,...... not needing to be WRITE.. i mean right.. LOL..

My practie is to SIT every morning and every evening...

do you know about sitting... watching the mind.. some people call it meditating...

iloveyou


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 19, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> having a girlfriend or intimate relationship is another great gage... letting people be free and accepting them... NOT judging them,...... not needing to be WRITE.. i mean right.. LOL..
> 
> My practie is to SIT every morning and every evening...
> 
> ...


yeah that's a good point about relating with other people being a gage. i don't meditate much, when i do, i end lying down and going to sleep LOL but i'm going to do it more it think. 

when ever i'm bored or just walking along on my own i always try to be in the now intensely, that is quite hard because so many thoughts seem to attack hahaha. 

check out Adyashanti.org


----------

